

Show HN: A tool to calculate whether it's better to rent or buy in ClojureScript - deleterofworlds
https://filipwolanski.com/rent-or-buy/

======
sebst
Looks good. Just one point: The calculation of the maximum house price seems
to have a bug.

I tried joint incomes of (40k, 80k and 100k) but the maximum house price is
always 25k.

